# Patch and Falcor



## Allyfally (Mar 4, 2011)

I take a LOT of pictures, so I think I'm just gonna give them their own thread to post pictures in. 


















































































Sorry if some are too large, I resized them, but my screen is all wonky and I can never tell the actual size of pictures.


----------



## Allyfally (Mar 4, 2011)

The many goofy faces of Mr. Fluffbutt.


























Sad face

















"I love you, Mama" face

























I swear he is the goofiest dog I've ever met.


----------



## Allyfally (Mar 4, 2011)

This is what a typical playtime for Patch and Falcor looks like. 


















*face meet paw!*









Forget pit bulls, this is who you should be scared of!









Tug-o-hair-war









Proud of themselves.









But at the end of the day, they're best buddies.


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

I love how Falcor actually looks a lot like Falcor!! 

They seem like unlikely play buddies, but your photos definitely show otherwise. They make a very cute pair!


----------



## Jason25 (Mar 4, 2011)

Great action shots! What are you using? Also the one of them in the bath just killed me.


----------



## Allyfally (Mar 4, 2011)

Locke said:


> I love how Falcor actually looks a lot like Falcor!!
> 
> They seem like unlikely play buddies, but your photos definitely show otherwise. They make a very cute pair!


Haha, I know! We had had him for a few days and still hadnt settled on a name, and then it just hit me that he looked like Falcor. The Neverending Story was my favorite movie growing up. 

And yeah, they make an odd couple, but they fit eachother so well. We're actually looking for another dog right now, because Patch has slowed down so much in the last months and never wants to play with Falcor anymore. And Falcor grew up playing with Patch, so he doesnt know what to do with himself without a playmate.



Jason25 said:


> Great action shots! What are you using? Also the one of them in the bath just killed me.


Thank you! Oh its a crummy fujifilm something. I dont remember the model right off hand. I'm wanting a new camera, but dont really have the money right now.

Oh I know, its pitiful, aint it?


----------



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

Absolutely l<3ve your two! They look similar to my two, but ours were put together late in life and rarely play that much together. When Willow was a pup, it struck me that she looks like Falcor, but I didn't think the name suited a girl. What breed/mix is Falcor?


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

I ~ just ~ love ~ your ~ dogs!!!!! Most of those photo's had me cracking up! And Falcor is just too Awesome.


----------



## Allyfally (Mar 4, 2011)

Polywoggy said:


> Absolutely l<3ve your two! They look similar to my two, but ours were put together late in life and rarely play that much together. When Willow was a pup, it struck me that she looks like Falcor, but I didn't think the name suited a girl. What breed/mix is Falcor?


Thank you! I'm amazed Patch plays with Falcor. He grew up as an only dog, Falcor was brought in when he was 8. 

Falcor is a great pyrenees mix.


----------



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

Pyrenees makes sense. Sometimes they look to me a bit like a Giant Golden. They can have that same goofy friendly smile. Willow, my Golden, is 12, Jack, my boyfriend's JRT is 11 and they have been living together for 3 years now. One nickname (of many) for Willow is Miss Fluffy Bum. Jack used to try and get her going to play, but if she rose to the bait she'd end up stomping on his head like in your one picture. Now on the rare occasion she gets frisky, he scoots away. They do relax and groom together though. Sometimes I miss the energy of younger dogs. Sure is more mellow around here than the story your pictures tell. I guess Patches is starting to slow a little though?


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I love Falcor's expressions! LOL


----------



## Deeken (Feb 14, 2011)

Both are adorable but Patch is just awesome. He looks like he's got so much personality :wink: I'm generally big terrier fan though so I may be partial


----------



## Allyfally (Mar 4, 2011)

Some new randoms.


Tired old man.









Me and my boys. <3


----------



## Allyfally (Mar 4, 2011)

Sitting on the couch like a goof ball.


----------

